# Press order for Plastisol + Foil + Plastisol



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a job that requires the use two different plastisol transfers, one to covered with gold foil.

One is inside the other. So it's a circular logo that will go inside the single color transfer, which will then be pressed with foil.

What order would you do this in? 

I was thinking 

1. Put down the single color transfer for the foil.

2. Place the center round logo, and lay the foil over top to do the second two steps at the same time.

The temp for the transfer is 20F higher than the foil but the dwell times are similar.

Anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I've never done this but I would be concerned about the adhesive for the foil getting too hot. Whoever you got the transfer from should give you the best advice. I would call them


----------

